# jetter liability release form???



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Who uses one? I have not and think it might be a good idea.
I usually inform people that jetting and descaling cast iron can reveal cracks or breaks in the pipe. So far no problems have arose. I'm looking to cover my azz in the event of a customer who want me to pay to replace their bad pipes after I clean out the scale. Any suggestions?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Seems like a good idea.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

dclarke said:


> Seems like a good idea.


 That's what I thought. Seems like people forget what you tell them about the possibilities of drain cleaning.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Nobody wants to own their problems. They want somebody else to pay for everything. I changed a kitchen faucet yesterday and it had a faulty shutoff. "It was fine before you touched it" was the answer I got when I told her it needed replaced.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Nobody wants to own their problems. They want somebody else to pay for everything. I changed a kitchen faucet yesterday and it had a faulty shutoff. "It was fine before you touched it" was the answer I got when I told her it needed replaced.


Way around this is to always change everything under the sink and bill them for it...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a standard form that covers damage caused by jetting. Truth is if someone wants to sue, no piece of paper they signed and initialed will prevent that. I try to talk to customers for a little bit so they fully understand the process and the dangers that come with it. If the customers makes me feel shaky...I walk. PM me your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We took over a hospital from here another company had story goes they were snaking a line and broke a castiron line in the ceiling flooding a room with dialisis machine they sued the co for desinfecting repairs and to purcase new machine and on the repair of the broken line boss got the repair and now we do all there service work idk I really don't like going there do to them being sue happy


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Sort of off topic, but I was doing a job on a Saturday about 8 years ago changing out AHU roof top units. I was only doing the gas repipe on the units. My boss had me (plumber) 1 (sheet metal) guy and 1 (start up guy) there. It was a at White Flint mall in Rockville. 

Anyway, our company excluded all demo that attached the unit to the interior ductwork or electrical etc. In other words our job was to just yank the old one off and land the new one and hook up and start up. The GC was to disconnect the actual units during demo. 

We get to the very first unit and the guys hook the straps and crane takes off with this 20 ton AHU and all you hear is a sound like the Titanic sinking. Terrible screeching sound and as the unit comes up we see a 6" sprinkler line attached the the under side of the unit lol. 

Apparently the existing sprinkler main was hooked on with a beam clamp to the unit. The super just looked at me and turned ghost white and ran down off the roof. I'm not sure if you've heard of a place call Dave & Busters or not, but it's a huge arcade/bar/restaurant that has millions worth of high tech games and such with 3 bars and the interior is full blown decorative wood. Well this place filled up so fast with black sprinkler water, it was insane.

Superintendent calls me down to the pump room which is locked and demands I turn the fire pumps off. I told him I was not touching anything and to call the fire dept. He goes ballistic on me demanding again. I told him I didn't even have a key for the door and only the mall engineer or the fire dept would have it. He then went and got a pry bar and broke in lol. I told him that turning the pump off would get him big trouble with the fire dept and it was a not going to be pretty when they came out. He shuts the pump off anyway right as the fire dept shows up.

The rest of the story is too long but at the end, the company filed bankruptcy and I got major pats on the back for not touching a thing and assuming responsibility for the buildings problems. And a further point I'm making is that if this GC had not been cheap to start, he would have let us do the demo and not his laborers. 

If I was jetting an older building and something failed, well it's the buildings fault, not mine. Operating your equipment under proper conditions relieves you of harm if something breaks. Getting a liability waiver drawn up educating the customer and them signing it certainly would blow them out in court if it ever went there. Just like a surgeon telling his patient that there are risks to this procedure and having them in writing acknowledge that covers you all the way.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Way around this is to always change everything under the sink and bill them for it...


While I do agree with you to a point most of the time the valves are operational. Also in the area I was in was a pretty poor neighborhood the lady was already complaining about cost. Bad attitude customer from the time the door opened. She did lighten up once i was finished. Even after her bill.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="Relic"

If I was jetting an older building and something failed, well it's the buildings fault, not mine. Operating your equipment under proper conditions relieves you of harm if something breaks. Getting a liability waiver drawn up educating the customer and them signing it certainly would blow them out in court if it ever went there. Just like a surgeon telling his patient that there are risks to this procedure and having them in writing acknowledge that covers you all the way.[/QUOTE]

Tell that to all the doctors who get sued for the deaths of loved ones every year from stuff going wrong in surgery. You're absolutely right to get signed paper work it does help. It won't stop someone from suing you though. You may still lose with a liability waiver. If we're talking commercial many of those people have much deeper pockets than you or I. If they want to sue you, you will probably lose.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

If God himself came down to do the jetting and told the people of what could happen. He would be sued as well for any and all repairs. Its just the way it goes sometimes in todays world.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure it would hold up in court if you were using your equipment properly. If a customer has not maintained their system and a plumber touches it and the system fails how would that be the plumbers fault?
When I am with a customer and find more problems that could not have been seen before we started the work such as a bad closet flange the customer pays for it. 
When cleaning a drain line they are given an flat rate price that covers a specific amount of time. If cable gets stuck or something of that nature the customer pays for that. 
We are not responsible for their failing products. 
Now if there is negligence on the plumber that would be different. Faulty or failing system does not mean negligence. 
In most cases it boils down to our response on the job. If we respond with oh my gosh I am so sorry for this mess I made. Versus wow look at that we should change the whole system out before you have another catastrophe. 
Maybe I have IS thread in my head about never apologizing. Lol.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

HSI said:


> In most cases it boils down to our response on the job. If we respond with oh my gosh I am so sorry for this mess I made. Versus wow look at that we should change the whole system out before you have another catastrophe.
> Maybe I have IS thread in my head about never apologizing. Lol.


That's what I was thinking while reading this thread. Good call IMHO. 
On one of my first jobs, a trap broke while I was removing it to snake the line. I was studdering apologizing etc. He wouldn't agree to pay extra. Had the boss on the line, it was a fiasco. 
Nowadays they fear to question me. Lol. Just kidding kinda. 
When you exude confidence they feel it. 
I don't like to warn them of everything that can go wrong, scares them and can make you sometimes come off insecure. 
If it crumbles then duh it needs to be new. And if you question me I'm gonna yell at you. :laughing:
I went to a deposition for a customers law suit against another plumber years ago after being screwed over by him and when the other plumbers lawyer asked me about my cheesy little invoices. I said,,,, when you never screw anyone over, lie or cheat, you don't need to worry about all that legal mumbo jumbo stuff. She was in shock, studdering a bit. They settled after that depo. 
But when you get big and do big stuff, you need to cover your bottom.


----------



## Martinlr007 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Standard form to cover damage caused by jetting.*

Like to get a copy of that form. Thanks


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya me too lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Martinlr007 said:


> Like to get a copy of that form. Thanks


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Martinlr007 said:


> Like to get a copy of that form. Thanks












.....and we'd like a copy of an introduction...


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I try to have a disclosure for everything specific to the type of job. We use them for water heaters to cover us if the customer is not there for the inspection or other factors. I have one for Drain Cleaning, Leak Locating, Camera and other things. We use to have one for apartment jetting because the units were already flooded. The proper paperwork will always save you in the end. Written paperwork will trump he said she said any day. If you don't take care of your paperwork you will be sued for something I have seen it happen to many friends in the past that did nothing wrong. Remember if they take you to court you still lose. Good paperwork usually stops any court action. If not you might be the next one on the cross.


----------

